
Try something different with Elixir - ScottWRobinson
http://www.deadcoderising.com/2015-06-09-try-something-different-with-elixir/
======
rhgraysonii
I don't mean this as a knock on the author, but outside of full-scale books
does anyone know of some resources that go more in depth with building
nontrivial systems/apps/programs in Elixir? I would love to dive further but I
find my limitation at this point is my understanding of OTP and the core
methodologies, but want to get some more familiarity before I take a dive in
as deep as a book would require time-wise.

That said, awesome illustration of building something useful with a minimal
codebase and really embracing the nature of what the language is built upon.
:)

~~~
MCRed
You can't get OTP in a single bite, it's not bite sized. Learn you some Erlang
for great good does its best to make it bite size. There's also getting
started chapters on the elixir-lang.org site that do a good job-- not as big
as a book but still very useful.

Best bet is to start playing with it, do simple projects or whatever and add
OTP stuff as you go when you need it.

